# Divine Sweet Glaze



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2020)

*Divine Sweet Glaze*
Adding in some minced chiles or a few shots of  hot sauce could turn this into a kickin sweet/spicy glaze.
Feel free to play with this recipe, I was playing around when I came up with it.
Sometimes ideas pan out like a 49'ers goldrush wet dream.... Eureka!

Equal parts SBR Original and Bulldog Katsu sauce combined with 1/2 can of drained crushed Pineapple.
Bring to a slow boil, simmer to thicken.
A danged near divine sweet sauce.


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2020)

Sweet pineapple with heat? Sounds great!


----------



## alan123 (Nov 16, 2020)

I recently made a sauce using crushed pinneapple and teriyaki reduced down, excellent!  Looking for new similar sauces, what is SBR? Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce


----------



## alan123 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you, sounds close to what I did


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

That sounds excellent Chile, I gotta try it.
 I make a sauce that I use on wildfowl it's SBR fresh blackberry smashed with seeds remove with Calabrian chili flakes and a splash of Grand Marnier mixed with a little Wild Turkey to flambé right before serving.
It's awesome on Specklebellys , Sprig, Mallards, Wood ducks and Teal.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice the things that we can come up playing wit our food.     

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2020)

Love the sweet heat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2020)

Yummmoh!!!  Slurp.........
'Nuff Said!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like chili it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

